# Homemade Tools >  fishing rod holder....pontoon boat (railing)

## stubb111

fishing rod holder for the pontoon boat. they hang on the railing of the boat and also hang on the wall of the garage also, when not in use on the boat. these have gone through a couple of revisions to the design over the last 2 yrs but, the concept is the same.

----------

Jon (Dec 28, 2015),

kbalch (Dec 28, 2015)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks stubb111! We've added your 
Boat Railing Rod Holder to our Storage and Organization and 
Hunting and Fishing categories, as well as to your builder page: stubb111's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Boat Railing Rod Holder
 by stubb111

tags: holder

----------

